# The IronMan Sig Challenge!



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

So, I'm going to be out of town for a week, but I've been missing a signature for a little while, so I thought I'd give myself something fun to look forward to when I get back.

This thread is open to whoever wants to throw something in, and there are no restrictions on what you can do with the sig.

When I get back at the end of the week, I'll pick a winner and all the top entries will get repped, plus a prize in points.

EDIT: Just so you know, I'll use the winners sig (with a sig credit) as mine.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Who is your favorite fighter


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

RVCA said:


> Who is your favorite fighter


I have plenty, but here's the short list of guys I'd particularly like to see:

Fedor
Barnett
Hidehiko Yoshida
Mark Hunt
BJ Penn

EDIT: Marcelo Garcia


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Favorite colors?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Favorite colors?


I'm impartial to color.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

i have a really good one on my computer, how do i add one into a post?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> i have a really good one on my computer, how do i add one into a post?


Upload it, I would say use tinypic.com then paste the code on here.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Damn, my comp goes down leaving me without photoshop, and I get my one chance to out do the "new guy on the block". You got lucky this time Composure.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

or









these r both pretty good


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure they end in like .png .gif or .jpg

here's my entry:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Composure said:


> Make sure they end in like .png .gif or .jpg
> 
> here's my entry:


Nice. Repped.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Composure said:


> Make sure they end in like .png .gif or .jpg
> 
> here's my entry:


damn dude good job i think we have a winner i just picked some rendom pics I found on the internet


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

mmawrestler said:


> damn dude good job i think we have a winner i just picked some rendom pics I found on the internet


I'll pick a winner when I get back, so go ahead and give it a shot. What do you have to lose?


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I will my entry tonight. Probably of Fedor...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll have something up later on tonight when I get home from work. It sucks you don't want a Bob Sapp one. I found a sick picture of him I've been waiting to use for a sig.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's my entry.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

my attempt


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

diff text


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I am too lazy dude I probably won't get around to making it sorry


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> Here's my entry.





eric2004bc said:


> diff text


Both repped.

Still, the winner:

Composure.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Good job as usual Composure. :thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> Good job as usual Composure. :thumb02:


Thanks bro.


----------

